# Best time to arrive NZ for Job.



## mudassir69 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello! Thanks to all for making this website a source of light for those who aspire to make their career in NZ.

I am planning to move to NZ on SFV but I am not sure when I should arrive. My friend who is already in NZ advised me to come in feb but I have read from other sources that feb is not the correct time for a person like me who has a a limited time visa. 

I am a procurement professional and have around 3 years of experience.

I will really appreciate your valuable suggestions  

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mudassir69 said:


> Hello! Thanks to all for making this website a source of light for those who aspire to make their career in NZ.
> 
> I am planning to move to NZ on SFV but I am not sure when I should arrive. My friend who is already in NZ advised me to come in feb but I have read from other sources that feb is not the correct time for a person like me who has a a limited time visa.
> 
> ...


Have you secured SFV ?
If so from the date of issue you have 6 months to arrive in NZ and cross the border to activate the visa.
NZ kind of closes down from Christmas through to the beginning of February so your friend is quite right to say that period of time may be a bit of a waste of time job search wise.

Regards,


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

> The number of new jobs declined in October echoing the annual seasonal trend of labour market activity easing as year-end approaches. This dip is traditionally followed by a strong upswing in the New Year as employers look to fill positions that were held open throughout the holiday season.
> “The dip of 3.9% in new job ads listed on SEEK is typical for this time of year as businesses tend to hold off from hiring before Christmas. This can be due in part to the additional cost of covering statutory holidays and leave, and many businesses also see workloads wind down over the festive season,” explains Janet Faulding, General Manager SEEK New Zealand.
> source


Last place I worked - government HR/Recruitment, 800+ staff - I stopped vacancy advertising November till February apart from longer-term 'expressions of interest' adverts; as above - hiring new staff pre Xmas makes employer liable to pay for the Xmas/Boxing Day and 2 NY public hols, plus both Wgtn and Akld have their Anniversary holidays in January - also with so many staff taking holidays (it is also the main school holiday break of the year) not a good time to bring on new staff - could be lonely!

Jobs advertised in late Oct/Nov we'd look at starting staff in Feb so they could give adequate notice to current employer, and that employer would have to pay them for Xmas/NY hols

Also be aware some companies have compulsory Xmas/NY shutdown, and new staff as a result are immediately in debt, ie forced to take paid leave they have not yet accrued. 

Auckland may be more lively, maybe! - but Wellington - being so govt-dependent, can be dead in terms of employment.


----------

